# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  iButterfly sắp có mặt tại Việt Nam!

## thanhcanh

Đây là một ứng dụng trên điện thoại di động khá thú vị đang gây sốt ở Nhật Bản và một số nước đông nam á, sắp tới tháng 12 này iButterfly sẻ có mặt tại Việt Nam. khi bạn đến 1 địa danh hay 1 khu vực nào đó sẽ có từng loại bướm riêng ở khu đó - giơ đt lên, camera bật và lia xung quanh, thấy bướm là bắt lấy nó. Bắt càng nhiều chứng tỏ bạn càng đi nhiều nơi, có thể chia sẻ cho bạn bè, hoặc đổi nếu bắt trùng loại và quan trọng là đổi bướm lấy coupon. Ai chơi rồi chỉ giáo nhé! 



​

----------

